# fire alarm panel



## cda (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone ever seen one of these:::

https://vigilant.gesecurity.com/PDFs/Vigilant%20V-Series%20Brochure.pdf


----------



## hlfireinspector (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone see UL or FM listing?


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2010)

try this one, they do not seem to be proud of the listing::

http://www.gesecurity.com/portal/GESDownload?textToSearch=life+safety+system&searchcategory=Documents&FlagSelect=&fromproduct=&withinQuery=life+safety+system&rdSelect=on&selectProduct=SelectType&doctype=6&clickFlag=n&DID=4609&ID=4708&textSearch=&hits

found in the spec page last page::: also

Agency Listing UL, CSFM and ULC


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 31, 2010)

Didn't see it either and some of the features would need approval from the AHJ in accordance with 72


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.gesecurity.com/portal/GESDownload?textToSearch=life+safety+system&searchcategory=Documents&FlagSelect=&fromproduct=&withinQuery=life+safety+system&rdSelect=on&selectProduct=SelectType&doctype=6&clickFlag=n&DID=4609&ID=4708&textSearch=&hits

1st page bottom right and page 6 bottom right under agency approval


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2010)

FM

What features do you think need approval


----------



## crothemi (Sep 1, 2010)

CDA , the second link is not the same panel as the first link.

In both of these sales sheets taught their cost saving.

I just love it when some places cut corners and end up spending more on the plasma TV for the break room than they do on the fire alarm system.

Shows where their priorities lie


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2010)

good catch

still waiting for more info on it, the fire alarm company says they have been using the panel, cannot believe I am the first to ask about the listing


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 1, 2010)

Pre-Alarm and Alarm Verification enabling.  Scabbed circuits/conductors.  I would be interested in Propritery Equipment functionality also.


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2010)

VS1-GL (f), VS1-GL-F (f), VS2-GL-F (f)

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=UOJZ.S3000&ccnshorttitle=Control+Units,+System&objid=1074302689&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073994165&sequence=1


----------

